# Solar Heater on my Greenhouse



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I am getting a 5-10 degree heat increase from adding the solar heater. Outside temperature is 38-40 and inside greenhouse is low 60's.

The air intake is just using the cold outside air as I wanted to see if that would solve my condensation problem. And it seems to be working. The air coming in to greenhouse is 100+ even though outside temperature was about 38.

The solar heater is only 3' x 4' so I'm not moving that much air. I have a small solar panel powering a 12 volt bilge fan.










I like to use the greenhouse for reading in the winter. It was very comfortable with just a sweatshirt and no jacket.


----------

